# The beach



## STAR (Jul 7, 2011)

The beach painted in acrylic by
paul


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

Nicely done! I feel the cool winds of Autumn ushering in


----------



## kjw (Aug 15, 2013)

I really like the reflection of color in the water.


----------

